# Quarter Horse



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm continuing a slow search for a horse, and came across this ad. I think the horse looks decent enough, although seller seems to be going for an air of mystery... Do you guys think she's worth looking into?
Sorry there aren't confo pics in the ad:
Quarter Horse


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

That horse is underweight and something is up with that back. All the input I have!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I would pass. Very wonky confo and she doesn't look especially healthy. No mention of her level of training either....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

This horse appears to be cow hocked. That is the most I can speculate from those particular photographs.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ugly horse wouldn't waste my time going to look at her.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Depends on what you are looking for. If you are looking for a fun trail riding horse or local level horse and If she's as quiet as the ad says, I'd look. Especially if you can come up with a good trade.

Put some groceries in her and she's cute...


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Grade horse,maybe QH cross but with bad conformation:-(.That topline yikes!! Saddle fitting nightmare:-(


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

This is why i come to you guys for input, thanks for the honest comments.
I am worried about her weight though...i'm assuming the last 2 pictures are the more recent ones...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

underweight, conformation.. hard to say not good enough pics. her back looks a bit swayed?
or hollowed, could be from the lack of food. If she is gentle, she is worth a look, if you like her, then make a lowball offer. He does not want the horse. Get a bill of sale, with his name, address and phone. 
horse may be older than he stated, unless she has papers, look at her teeth .


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not the weight that would bother me if I was looking to buy. Her confo is just downright bad. Super long, weak back that has the start of a sway, one of the most downhill adult horses I've ever seen, very weak hind end, pretty severely cow hocked, very upright shoulder.

If you were able to get her fit enough to ride and found a saddle to fit her, I imagine that riding her would feel about like riding a jackhammer that was bouncing down a steep hill.

She looks like a sweetie, but not something that I'd look at for more than a pasture pet.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I think she's a pass, seems like 'quiet' is about the best quality she has. I'd like a horse that could comfortably do a little bit more than it seems she would.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Asimina said:


> I think she's a pass, seems like 'quiet' is about the best quality she has. I'd like a horse that could comfortably do a little bit more than it seems she would.


Just remember too, that skinny horses tend to be quiet......right up until they get all fed up and their energy returns.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just remember too, that skinny horses tend to be quiet......right up until they get all fed up and their energy returns.


Good point, that's exactly what happened when my extremely non-horse parents decided to buy completely green me a completely green 12 year old who ended up in the hospital the night we bought him. After rehab he was definitely more...'spirited' :lol:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel sorry for this horse. I really do. 
She is as everyone has stated.. poor conformation, downhill and between a long, sway back and the posty hind leg and upright shoulder.. well.. it is what it is. 

She looks older than 11 too. 

And I still feel sorry for her considering the ad. Needs feed, worming and might be a great horse for a kid starting out with a first horse.. but once fed and wormed she might turn into Satan (though she doesn't have that look).


----------

